# 1 3/4s northwood trap?



## dannylilly (Dec 26, 2005)

I got four 1 3/4s from a freind who traps cats. Question can I four coil them or use a #2 spring kit to beef up to hold coyotes? Also how do you go about changing the springs? DO you have to dissasemble the trap? Any advice would help, thanks.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, they can be 4-coiled...but I really don't feel this is necessary. I would suggest just replaceing the springs... Perhaps useing the springs for #2 NORTHWOODS traps(Which if I remember correctly, are the same as the #1 3/4 springs anyway.), or the "Music Wire" springs for the #2 MONTGOMERY... Doing this will make them plenty strong enough for coyotes.... Altho I prefer a larger jaw spread for coyotes, still these will do the job. And if you have a mixed line with fox as well, this, to me, is a better choice.

To change the springs, I have found the easiest way is to take a short piece of stout tubing about as big around as a pencil, and maybe 6 to 8 inches long. With a flat head screwdriver, slightly pry up the end of the spring where they rest aginst the back of the levers. Slip the tubing over this spring end and just move it around and off the lever... Do this to both sides... Now pull the "U" shaped spring retainer... (To make it easier, try to leave the levers where they are resting)... out and over the dog end of the trap... Notice how the old springs are setting, and put the new ones on the same way... Now just replace the spring retainer, making sure the ends of the springs remain under the trap frame. (This may take a bit of practice, but after doing a few it will become easier.)... Take your tubing and slip over the lever end of the spring, and move it back into position behind the lever.....and that's it........ Hope this helps.


----------

